# Chestnuts



## goodgiver (Oct 6, 2004)

I have about 5 pounds of chestnuts and I don't know what to do with them .  Does anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

Hiya goodgiver!   Where did you get 5lbs of chestnuts??  Below is a link that has all kinds of ideas.

http://www.chestnutsonline.com/recipes.htm


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2004)

you could stand in your doorway and brag about them. then you'd have chestnuts, boasting in an open foyer...lol.

sorry, see that's what you get for not voting enough today...


----------



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

this one on that page really looked good to me!!

APPLE-CHESTNUT MINI-MUFFINS 

1 egg
1/2 C milk
1/4 C salad oil
1 C chestnuts (peeled and chopped fine)
1 med apple
1 1/2 C wheat flour
1/2 C sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
Topping:
1/3 C chestnuts (chopped fine)
1/2 C brown sugar 

Heat oven to 400 deg. F.  Spray 3 mini-muffin tins with Pam.  Beat egg, stir in milk, oil, chopped chestnuts, chopped apple.  Beat in remaining ingredients.  Make nutty topping by thoroughly mixing chopped chestnuts and brown sugar.  Set aside.  Fill muffin cups about 3/4 full.  Sprinkle about 1/2 tsp of topping on each.  Bake 20-25 minutes until a toothpick comes out clean.  Immediately remove from pans.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

tut tut buckytom


----------



## auntdot (Oct 6, 2004)

Where are the pun police when we need them?  LOL.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 6, 2004)

Chestnut Sauce

2 chopped shallots
1Tbsp. oil
2C. beef broth
2Tbsp. Madeira
3/4C. cooked, peeled, & chopped chestnuts

Sautee shallots in oil. Add beef broth & Madeira. Cook until reduced to 1 cup. Stir in chestnuts. Serve with one pound beef or game.

I have never made this but ran across it & thought I'd post it. My guess as far as the beef goes, it's talking about a roast. 

To roast chestnuts...Cut a small slit in the flat part of the shell to prevent the nuts from exploding. Place on a baking sheet & roast at 400F for 10 minutes(for peeling only) or 20 minutes to cook them all the wat through). Using a kitchen towel or oven mitts, remove & discard shells & inner brown skins while the nuts are still hot. (If you let them cool, they are harder to peel) Chop or use as desired.

From Brillint Food Tips & Cooking Tricks by David Joachim


----------



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

........ except for the chestnuts boasting from an open foyer.... I think I know where you got your chestnuts... are they the ones falling from the trees you were watching?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2004)

buckytom - did I tell you you could come out of your corner yet????


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2004)

no, but do i have to eat this stinkin christmas pie!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 6, 2004)

New England style Chestnut stuffing for Thankgiving.Make ahead and freeze then just heat up on Thanksgiving.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 6, 2004)

goodgiver said:
			
		

> I have about 5 pounds of chestnuts and I don't know what to do with them .  Does anyone have any suggestions ?



Send me some


----------



## tweedee (Oct 6, 2004)

CHESTNUT BACON WRAPS

1 pound of bacon
chefstnuts, equivelent to the amount of slices of bacon
1 large can of crushed pineapple
1 cup of brown sugar

take one chestnut and wrap in a slice of bacon and continue until bacon is gone and place each in a baking dish.
Add crushed pineapple and spread evenly.
then sprinkle brodwn sugar over top and place in 350 degree oven for 45 minutes to 1 hour until bacon is cooked and enjoy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2004)

Tweedee - is your recipe referring to water chestnuts??  I know I make something VERY similar but it's water chestnuts.

Chestnut stuffing is a GREAT idea.  Even though I don't like it I know many people who do.


----------



## tweedee (Oct 6, 2004)

kitchenelf, yes,


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

tweedee said:
			
		

> CHESTNUT BACON WRAPS
> 
> 1 pound of bacon
> chefstnuts, equivelent to the amount of slices of bacon
> ...



OMG, I just found this. It looks great! Thanks!


----------

